

Take a Shelfie: Rewards for out-of-stock items - scald
http://takeashelfie.com/

======
aed
Judging only by the screenshots of the app in the iOS app store, and not by
downloading it and using it myself:

* It appears you get 100 points for a shelfie.

* According to the listed rewards, it takes 10,000 points for a $5 walmart gift card

* Thus, you'll need to take 100 shelfies for $5.

My assumption is that different products / stores will award different point
amounts so it will probably just depend.

~~~
sprizzla
You can get ~5$ for doing the same thing with the app Mobee

------
obilgic
What if I empty the shelf first, then take a shelfie?

------
maxbrown
Interesting. Are stores that unaware of what's out of stock that they'll
incentivize customers through you? Is the assumption that the person is in the
market for the item in the picture, and you'll try to sell them the item
through the app?

~~~
enos_feedler
I think its less about the store and more about a path between product
manufacturer and tracking the moment a potential customer wants to buy
something but can't. Think pagerduty for offline retail. I am thinking stores
are actually the problem here and this tool could help signal that there is an
"ops" problem to manufacturers.

~~~
AjithAntony
For a giant retailer like walmart there are probably large gaps between
inventory and merchandising.

I was shopping at Walmart this weekend in a larger city than I'm used to, and
the whole place was a mess. ( it was also in the evening. Maybe merchandising
elves pop out overnight)

Not a single shelf was in order. Damaged product littering the bottom shelves,
discarded items all over the store from various departments, mis-shelved
items. No attempt at proper sorting of items that had only subtle differences.

It is very easy to imagine that their inventory management reports 6 of some
item, but not a single one is in the place it is supposed to be.

If automatic reorder doesn't kick in until 0, then there are likely many items
that will never be replenished until a full inventory is performed. (I don't
even know if it is possible for a store like walmart to perform "inventory")

------
canadaj
It may be just me, but the fullscreen video that's shaky and moving in and out
of focus is making me a little dizzy.

------
masterphi
Not available in Canada. Boo :(

------
dllthomas
Seems kinda easy to game...

